# Wire mesh or plexiglass?



## MikeD156 (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

We have a new GSD/hound cross we just adopted and have been crating him. He has some separation anxiety issues and today when we went grocery shopping he managed to grab hold of the corner of our couch and chew it through his crate.

We'd like to put a barrier on this side so it doesn't happen again but were wondering. If we put plexiglass there, will he be trying to chew that? Will he be able to succeed? And also, if we use a wire mesh that's 1/4 inch squares, will his nails get caught and injure him?

We want to block it off but we don't want to put him in danger. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

plexi won't allow much air flow....I think if a dog wants out, any barrier will be dangerous. I'd go with stainless welded mesh. I used that for parrots(cockatoos with strong beaks) it held up to them
There are some good threads on SA, to help manage it. I hope your new dog can get over it!


----------



## MikeD156 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

It won't be around the entire crate, just on the one 'wall' of the crate that is against the couch. We just don't want him to be able to reach through the crate and chew the couch. I'm more worried about him being able to chew parts of it off and ingesting or cutting himself, or injuring his paw with getting a nail caught in the mesh


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe just move the crate away from the furniture? Or is that impossible? If that tight it sounds like the dog won't get much air circulation at any rate?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That'd be my suggestion...move him so he can't get to stuff. And give lots of Kong toys, etc. that are relatively safe, so he can chew on those.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Dogs with SA can move crates around. I doubt he can get a chew hold of thick plexi.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

There's plexiglass on one side of my Kaiser's crate. One I first got him, he'd jump around the crate (it's the XL) and ripped off all his toe nails so I put plexiglass on the sides so his nails wouldn't get stuck. He snapped the one sheet in half on the first day but the sheet against the wall is still good and helps keep hair out of the baseboard heater. He still gets plenty of air flow.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi MikeD

I would think the plexi will be fine, safer than the mesh. 

I'd try and desensitize him to you leaving him as well. Leave him just a minute to start with and slowly build up the length of time you leave him. If he's quiet and does no damage calmly say hello to him and give a him treat on your return. Do it well and you may not even need to put him in the crate, if you don't want to.
__________
Sue


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Is it a wire crate? Maybe try a different type?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a severe SA rescue, up until a few weeks ago he had to be crated in an airline-approved heavy plastic 48in kennel with the smallest riveted metal air grids and the four-point locking door or he would destroy himself and whatever crate he was in to get out. The vari-kennel style crates all but eliminate the nail-breaking issue, the grate of the metal door is smaller so they can't break off teeth as easily biting on them, and they can't pull anything in. Plus, if/when the severe SA dog potties in the crate they can't splash it everywhere.


----------



## jondotcronnel (May 30, 2012)

*Wire Cloth*

I would go with the wire cloth, something like that can maybe be found here: Custom Wire Cloth - Belleville Wire Cloth Co - Cedar Grove, NJ

They sell some cut sheets and I think this stuff will work perfectly as a barrier on the side of the crate.

The main reason I favor mesh over plexiglass is air flow. I know I would not want to sit in a plexiglass box.... No air = No happiness.


----------



## jondotcronnel (May 30, 2012)

Good local source for us here in the US are the following 2 sites - Most likely your best prices will come from here:

www.mcmaster.com

Custom Wire Cloth - Belleville Wire Cloth Co - Cedar Grove, NJ


----------



## dan1987 (Jul 26, 2012)

What did you go for in the end Mike?


----------

